# almost there - but where's the USB driver now?



## WSchumer (Sep 18, 2012)

Well _ imade it through the install despite several glitches around developer passwords, recovery mode and rebuilding etc. Learned a lot and now buckled down to install some aps. This site has been immeasurably helpful - so one last obstacle.

My TP is up and running with no issues however, when I connect it via USB to my DT running 64b WIn7 - it does not get recognized. In device manager it is popping up with a MTP USB device driver - which is current. The device however, does not get recognized. DoI need a different driver? Suggestions?? and OMG - this is so much better than WebOS. I think I'll actually use my TP now.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

WSchumer said:


> Well _ imade it through the install despite several glitches around developer passwords, recovery mode and rebuilding etc. Learned a lot and now buckled down to install some aps. This site has been immeasurably helpful - so one last obstacle.
> 
> My TP is up and running with no issues however, when I connect it via USB to my DT running 64b WIn7 - it does not get recognized. In device manager it is popping up with a MTP USB device driver - which is current. The device however, does not get recognized. DoI need a different driver? Suggestions?? and OMG - this is so much better than WebOS. I think I'll actually use my TP now.


Did you turn on MTP on settings/storage/ three dots upper r/h corner/ computer connection/ check in the MTP box? One of my Win7 machines at home does not like my TouchPads, so had to use a different one. You can always use WebOS usb connection or CWM Mounts & Storage/ mount usb drive.


----------



## WSchumer (Sep 18, 2012)

ah - founf the answer here - and it now works!
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9426430/hp-touchpad-usb-driving-on-android


----------

